# Is the resort contact information correct?



## ndonovan (Jul 22, 2005)

Do you find the SA resort contact list in the sticky notes useful or is it out of date?  I have received feedback that many of the emails, phone numbers and addresses are out of date.  If it is no longer useful then I will take down the link.


----------



## arfie (Jul 22, 2005)

It was correct for Glenmore Sands.  I just used it this week and got the correct email address there because the one I used last year didn't work.  BTW, Debbie is still there.

Please keep it!


----------



## philemer (Jul 24, 2005)

ndonovan said:
			
		

> Do you find the SA resort contact list in the sticky notes useful or is it out of date?  I have received feedback that many of the emails, phone numbers and addresses are out of date.  If it is no longer useful then I will take down the link.



Neil,
The contact info on timesharespecials is definitely out of date. I would dump it.
I wrote the owner of the site (Herb I think) a couple months ago and he never answered me.

Phil


----------



## ndonovan (Jul 28, 2005)

Phil, given the underwhelming response to my post I guess I will leave it as is.


----------



## philemer (Jul 31, 2005)

ndonovan said:
			
		

> Phil, given the underwhelming response to my post I guess I will leave it as is.



Neil,
It looks like some of the phone & fax #s are still the same but the emails for the First Resorts resorts are obviously wrong. I wish Herb would update it.

Phil


----------



## herb (Aug 1, 2005)

*Is  the  resort  information  correct*

I  am  busy  updating  the  resort  information,  and  will  make  the   changes  shortly.
     I'll  notify  Tuggers  as  soon  as this  is  done.


----------



## vincenton (Aug 1, 2005)

Herb,

  Thanks, much appreciate all your trouble.

Vincent.


----------

